# صلاة القديس ابو سيفين قبل استشهادة



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

صلاه القديس ابو سيفين(مر قوريوس)



فاقام القديس تلك الليله فرحا متهللا مصليا شاكرا الرب يسوع قائلا اشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح الذي جعلتني أهلا لان اتألم من اجل اسمك القدوس . اسألك ايها الصالح محب البشر أن تتعهدني برأفتك ولا تنزع عني رحمتك . كن معينا لي و ساترا وحصنا حصينا في وجه العدو لكي اؤهل بنعمتك ان أسكن في مسكنك الطاهر الي الأبد وأستتر بظل محبتك .اشكرك يا الهي لانك سمعت صراخي و أرسلت لي ملاكك الطاهر فشفاني من جميع اوجاعي حتي لا يشمت بي العدو القائل أين الهه المتكل عليه . أنت يا رب تمجدك الملائكه وتسجد لك رؤساء الملائكه


لك المجد والعز و السلطان و السجود الآن وكل أوان والي دهر الدهورين أمين
وبعدما فرغ القديس من الصلاه كان يشعر بسعاده وسلام لا يعبر عنهما لكثره محبه الله له ومؤازرته له في الشده​


----------



## ronafady (16 يوليو 2009)

شفاعة ابوسفين تكون معانا ومعاك يارب على الصلاة الحلوة دى
​


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

*بركة صلاته فلتكن معنا *
*أميــــــــــــــــن*
*ميرسى ليييك يا كوكو*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

ronafady قال:


> شفاعة ابوسفين تكون معانا ومعاك يارب على الصلاة الحلوة دى


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *بركة صلاته فلتكن معنا *
> 
> *أميــــــــــــــــن*
> *ميرسى ليييك يا كوكو*
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دودو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (17 يوليو 2009)

*بركة صلاته فلتكن مع جميعنا امين
مرسي يا كوكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مون مون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

*بركة صلاته فلتكن مع جميعنا امين

ميرسى كوكو صلاة جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (20 يوليو 2009)

*امين 
شكراً ياكوكو علي الصلاة 
ربنا يباركنا كلنا بشفاعه القديس العظم ابو سيفين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مون مون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

